# sargent charger



## tekasiky (Dec 15, 2013)

hi

we have an auto trail with a sargent psu 2005 charger, and have a problem with the charger when on sites with hook up , that the charger does not work, as the battery will go flat after using the water pump or tv ariel or the lights, but if it is sunny then the solar panel will keep a charger or when driving the battery will recharge, i get the feeling that the charger relays are not working properly. and need to replace them or the unit or upgrade it if i can. can anyone advise??

thanks ian


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/support/oem_handbooks/sargent/PSU_2005_User_Instructions.pdf

I don't know if this will help but it seems that there may be an internal 15A fuse for the 12volt output from the charger

Hopefully someone who has seen one of these will give you a better answer


----------



## tekasiky (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for that, I have tested all the fuses and they seem fine...do think its the relay but cannot find one to replace it...managing to charge using a CTEK unit but would like to fix the problem...


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,

You can find details of our repair service for these PSU's on our web-site, Link below:

http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...=/Shops/eshop328964/Categories/Support/Repair

Regards

Craig


----------

